# ملفات إكسل مفيدة جدا ً في التصميم



## amrhawash (26 مايو 2009)

ملفات إكسل مفيدة جدا ً في التصميم وهى كالتالى وكلها مرفقة فى فايل واحد

Air Velocity Thru Ducts.xls

Inside & outside design conditions_summer and winter.xls

Pipe sizing_chillers.xls

تحويل المقطع الدائري الى مستطيل مكافىء في مجاري الهواء.xls

تدعيم المواسير.xls

خزانات المياه الساخنة.doc

درجات الحرارة ومعدلات التغير في الهواء للحيز المكيف.xls

مداخن التدفئة.xls

معدلات الكسب الحراري من المعدات.xls

كل هذه الملفات فى ملف واحد على الرابط التالى

http://rapidshare.com/files/14918505...r7alh.zip.html



للامانة منقول


----------



## المتكامل (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ابو بيدو (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
تم التحميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## yas_bas (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور الف شكر عزيزي 
تم التحميل


----------



## bobstream (26 مايو 2009)




----------



## احمد نصيف (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الدكة (27 مايو 2009)

ايش الحلاوة ... ربنا يوفقك ويجزيك عنا الف خير


----------



## eng_mshmsh (27 مايو 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمنهدس
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## يحيى شحاتة (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ميرا1985 (27 مايو 2009)

يعطيك ألف عافية 
وموفق دوووووووووم يا رب


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (27 مايو 2009)

المتكامل قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


 

Inside & outside design conditions_summer and winter.xls

تدعيم المواسير.xls

خزانات المياه الساخنة.doc


مداخن التدفئة.xls

الرابط لا يعمل ويعطي error
هذه الملفات اعلاه تجدها مرفقة في موضوعي (التدفئة المركزية)
باقي الملفات تجدها في مشاركات لي في المنتدى واذا كنت بحاجة اليها اخبرني لارفقها لك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (27 مايو 2009)

amrhawash قال:


> ملفات إكسل مفيدة جدا ً في التصميم وهى كالتالى وكلها مرفقة فى فايل واحد
> 
> air velocity thru ducts.xls
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (27 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله عزوجل خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
" وقل رب زدنى علما"


----------



## مظلوم (29 يوليو 2009)

اسلام عليكم وشكرا علي هذا المجهود ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## light man (29 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة المفيدة و جاري التحميل ...............................


----------



## خالد العسيلي (30 يوليو 2009)

...... Page not found ......


----------



## م/عادل حسن (1 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الملف الجميل


----------



## نصيري (3 أغسطس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## mohamed shmran (4 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز الرابط لايعمل


----------



## م/وفاء (4 أغسطس 2009)

*اخي العزيز الرابط لايعمل*​


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (5 أغسطس 2009)

...... Page not found ......


----------



## انس عبدالرزاق (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً
لم يعمل الرابط


----------



## نور محمد علي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*ارجو اعادة رفع الملف*

  اخي الكريم الرابط لايعمل ارجواعادة رفع الملف 
 على موقع 4shared


----------



## profx (11 نوفمبر 2009)

تم تحميل الملف و رفعة بالمرفقات
تحياتي


----------



## mohamed mech (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى profx


----------



## hamadalx (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخ ProFx


----------



## eng.jsm (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا معلومات قيمه


----------



## eng_taha_a (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على الملفات


----------



## dawood19582 (13 فبراير 2010)

*الله يبارك لك دنيا و آخرة فيما تفعله*

اتمنى من الاخوة الذين يرفعون الملفات على الرابيدشير ان يحذو حذوك لاننا طلبنا مرارا منهم عدم الرفع على الرابيد شير و مازالو يرفعونها على هذا الموقع اعرف سيادتكم بان هذا الموقع قد جربته كثيرا فى مصر و الامارات و لا استطيع ان احمل منه اى ملف و اعتقدت بانها مشكلة جهاز الحاسب الخاص بى و لكنى اشاهد العديد من الرسائل التى يشكو منها كل من تعرض للتحميل من هذا الموقع فبرجاء ليتم الاستفادة ان لا يتم تحميل اى ملفات على الرابيد شير و لك جزيل الشكر اخى على المجهود العظيم الذى بذلته و استجابتك للاخوة المهندسين الذين طلبوا التحميل على موقع اخر و لا اسطيع ان اوفيك حقك و لكنى ادعو الله ان يجزيك انت و ادارة المنتدى اعظم الاجر و الثواب لما تبذلونه للرقى بمستوى اداء المهندس العربى


----------



## بي ام دبل يو (2 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم​


----------



## اسامة اشرى (2 أبريل 2011)

ملفات فعلا ممتازة
شكرا يا هندسه على هذا المجهود


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## boughandora (22 مايو 2012)

شكرا على هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## علاء المشني (22 مايو 2012)

اتمنى رابط لنفس الملف على ال 4shared


----------



## nofal (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## thaeribrahem (23 مايو 2012)

مع الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم


----------



## amr fathy (24 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

